#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  SOFTWARE FOR PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT  TABLES, ASTM D 1250-80 and D1250-04

## tonycaden

Dear All,



Does anyone have the excel software in MS VBA and excel for calculating volume corrections factors, if so could they upload or email them to me at tonycaden@hotmail.com

ThanksSee More: SOFTWARE FOR PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT  TABLES, ASTM D 1250-80 and D1250-04

----------


## pigkyjoy

please sent it to pigkyjoy@hotmail.com

----------


## jojeecares

better if sum 1 shares here

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM Tables.xls	0.993 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greges2009

Nabilia thanks

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much Nabilia

----------


## angeljos

Hi Mrs:
Please API MPMS 11.2.4 -2007 (GPA TP 27)
tHANKS
ANGEL

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Mrs:
> Please API MPMS 11.2.4 -2007 (GPA TP 27)
> tHANKS
> ANGEL



API MPMS 11.2.4, 2007 Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG - Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E.pdf	0.967 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mrs.? Mr.? inquiring minds would like to know....  :Smile:   Who am I?

----------


## angeljos

Hi Nabilia:
Very thanks, Iam from Peru.
Bye 
Angel

----------


## angeljos

Nabilia:
Please GPA TP 25 and TP 16

----------


## trakythuat

Thanks a lot Nabilia.

----------


## ahmedm

many thanks

----------


## qdgoodsun

Nice people :Tan: 

See More: SOFTWARE FOR PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT  TABLES, ASTM D 1250-80 and D1250-04

----------


## 7thstage

Tanx a lot

----------


## M0h0

Hello i'm a new user, Nabila 
Could you send me the API MPMS 11.2.4, 2007 Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG - Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E.pdf 0.967 MB
Could you send me ASTM Tables.xls 0.993 MB
my adress is mchereh@hotmail.com
the link display above are broken or i can't  dowload this 
best regard

Bonjour je suis un nouveau utilisateur du forum, Nabila
Pourrais tu m'envoyer ce fichier excelle qui contient toutes les tables "ASTM Tables.xls 0.993 MB" et le support papier 
Cordialement

----------


## M0h0

hi, Could you send me at my adress "ASTM Tables.xls 0.993 MB", i would want to use exactly the table 54E 53E.
My adress is mchereh@hotmail.com
best regard

----------


## sny

"no such file"

reupload please.

----------


## barba_azul

Hi!

Greetings from Uruguay!

Forgive me but I need something of petroleum measurement tables, more precisely the tables 53b and 54b.

I would greatly appreciate your help with this issue.

Sorry for my terrible English
Muchas gracias!

Matias Fuentes
matiasfuentes13@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## BanSnake

Dear Nabilia,

Could you please re-upload the file "ASTM Tables.xls"?

Thanks.

----------


## ronicesar

Hi my friend I would like to get a copy of this table but here does'nt work out.

----------


## ivica

Hi everyone,

Could someone send to me calculator software to calculate density of the LPG (15C) according the test temperature. Or, do you have a link to a calculatore to do this.
Thanks a lot

----------


## ivica

Hi everyone,

Could someone send to me calculator software to calculate density of the LPG (15C) according the test temperature. Or, do you have a link to a calculatore to do this.
Thanks a lot

----------


## ApKargas

Dear Nabilia
Grateful to upload again the API MPMS 11.2.4, 2007.. above link is dead..

Thank you very much in advance !

----------


## strahil95

Good Day Everyone
I see in some past communications on this thread ASTM Table.xls has been uploaded that helped a lot of people  in the forum.
Wonder if somebody could provide a valid link to it if at all possible .
 What i am interested in are the New ASTM D 1250-2004 tables as well as 54E for LPG,  VBA codes ets
Actually anything will be of great help for me


Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.
Best RegardsSee More: SOFTWARE FOR PETROLEUM MEASUREMENT  TABLES, ASTM D 1250-80 and D1250-04

----------


## edwinjo

Podr&#237;a  alguien por favor ayudarme* con las petroleum table measurementes para excel ya sea formulas o macro vba (5a* 5b*5d etc por favor) si me las evian a :joachin.edwin@gmail.com

----------


## edwinjo

Son las tablas astm de medición de petroleo para excel ya sea formula o macro bva (Todas por fa corrección de volumen y api de temperatuta observada a@60f)

----------


## edwinjo

astm petroleum measurement table for excel (formula or macro bva)
Tk

----------


## luki.rantau

link broken....want to share again nabila... thanks before

----------


## SergeN

Shared tabels:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ADILOU

Hi, dears I need this one 
ASTM_D1250_Table_54B.zip

----------


## 66666silver

Anyone could share again the excel for the API MPMS 11.2.4, 2007 & ASTM D 1250 Table? Thanks in advance.

----------


## 66666silver

> Shared tabels:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi could you please share again the zip files? Thank you.

----------


## SergeN

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Table_53B.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Table_53A.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Table_53D.zip

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Table_59D.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Table_59B.zip

----------


## SergeN

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   ASTM_D1250_Chapter11.pdf

----------


## saqib-khan

Hello Guys,

Does someone has excel spreadsheet designed in accordance with API MPMS Chapter 2 or ISO 7507. Please share at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com. Moreover, if some has developed or knows someone who has developed software for this purpose please let me know.

----------

